# Change propane gas line



## justjoanee (Jan 16, 2009)

I use propane for cooking (gas range - oven & stovetop) ONLY. The copper wire is kinked & needs replacement. The propane tank is NOT hooked up right now. This seems like a simple project (could be famous last words.) 
Do I need to just get some propane piping of the same diameter as the current copper & string it thru as I remove the copper? I'd prefer flexible piping because copper kinks so easily. The propane company will come hook up the tank, inspect the lines/regulators and hook up the range once I'm through. I'm very handy (landlord for a long time) and they're not available until next week to replace the lines. Any thoughts on this project? Am I missing anything? THANKS!!


----------



## triple D (Jan 16, 2009)

Are the range/oven seperate? If so black iron pipe is a good bet. If its just one appliance, a new copper flex, or a yellow wrap stainless steel flex line should be used. I would not use rubber barbeque line. The rats and squirrels love it. Good luck....


----------



## kok328 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just replace the kink with a compression coupler.


----------



## handyguys (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with kok328. That is the simplest solution. You would cut out the kinked section with a tubing cutter and then put in an appropriate coupler. Your propane supplier may do this for you for a minimal charge when they do the hookup and inspection. If you DIY have them check the connection for leaks when you have them pressurize the system.


----------

